

How to make a billion dollars in a couple of years - talonx
http://www.kanneganti.com/technical/how-to-make-a-billion-dollars-in-a-couple-of-years/

======
freshfey
Although interesting facts, the title is very misleading. It should be more
like "the infrastructure of a billion dollar startup"

